# Some stuff for sale



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

GCAS.ORG :: View topic - Rena, Magnum for sale

Hope it is ok to post a link.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

What the hell Jim? I know you recently got over your addiction to Discus (yeah right) and got rid of some stuff, are you now getting over your addiction to planted tanks?

OH Yeah, how about those Ravens? Wouldn't it be cool if both the Bungals and the Ravens went undefeated until their November 5th game


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

You know me. I can never sit still for a minute.

And won't it be shame when only *ONE TEAM* comes out undefeated.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

By looking at your thread on GCAS, it appears that you only have the regulator left, am I right or have you sold that too?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Regulator and water pump. No one seems to want a water pump. 

Nice comeback against the Browns there big guy.


----------

